

The two suspects, brothers Cherif and Said Kouachi, have been killed - colund
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30752239

======
debacle
It's unfortunate. These men wanted to die as martyrs and now unfortunately
can't be brought to justice.

Though I am concerned by a report I heard this morning that France knew that
the older brother had been to Yemen for weapons training recently. You'd think
they'd keep an eye on him.

